# Citizen CC5006-06L....anyone considering it?



## Worker

Just curious if anyone was considering the Citizen CC5006-06L?

Its on the radar, but was unsure on pulling the trigger quite yet.


----------



## achilles

Looks like a cool and fun watch!


----------



## Worker

I do like the looks of it as well, just thinking over the price.


----------



## Nokie

I looked at one as well, but decided the dial just had too much going on for me. 

If you like it, get it and enjoy!


----------



## Maddog1970

Yes, and yes......should be on its way to me in the next few days.....


----------



## Worker

Maddog1970 said:


> Yes, and yes......should be on its way to me in the next few days.....


Oh nice Maddog!! I will be anxious to her what you think of it for sure!


----------



## huwp

I'd love a GPS time diver and I keep looking at the green dial one, but I can't convince myself from pictures I would love the exact shade of green enough to justify the asking price, sight unseen. Green could go either way - either be really right or really wrong. If they come out with some more colour variants it might be easier to convince myself - a dark grey dial with plain titanium colour case and bezel might be smokin'...


----------



## Maddog1970

huwp said:


> I'd love a GPS time diver and I keep looking at the green dial one, but I can't convince myself from pictures I would love the exact shade of green enough to justify the asking price, sight unseen. Green could go either way - either be really right or really wrong. If they come out with some more colour variants it might be easier to convince myself - a dark grey dial with plain titanium colour case and bezel might be smokin'...


...had the same reaction to the green....just looks "off", so I went blue.....will see when it shows if I made the right choice!


----------



## aafanatic

I am so psyched that they made a satellite Wave diver. If it's a cal. f150 that is a great movement. Very fast reception. This whole 50th anniversary of titanium phase should generate so special watches.


----------



## cary9719

Where have you been aafanatic? Missed your Satellite posts lately.


----------



## Maddog1970

aafanatic said:


> I am so psyched that they made a satellite Wave diver. If it's a cal. f150 that is a great movement. Very fast reception. This whole 50th anniversary of titanium phase should generate so special watches.


citizen shows it as a F158 movement....


----------



## Maddog1970

Landed.....set and on wrist......

initial thoughts:

very easy to set, push and hold the bottom button, get GPS....done.
nice strap, not vented, might be a sweaty one!
great dial, colours, etc
duratect coated titanium case is super light
nice blue

Ticks all my boxes...some quick pics


----------



## Worker

Looks great on your wrist!!! Congratulations!! 

Do you think the lugs are a straight 22mm on that one, so maybe an easy switch if necessary?

Is the bezel action nice?


----------



## spicynoodle

That looks fantastic! Good choice. 

For a busy dial, it looks crisp, clear, and readable at a glance. Love the color mix, too.


----------



## Maddog1970

Worker said:


> Looks great on your wrist!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Do you think the lugs are a straight 22mm on that one, so maybe an easy switch if necessary?
> 
> Is the bezel action nice?


Appear to be a straight 22mm.....I popped a Borealis 22mm ISO on, and it's a perfect fit.....the ISO has done the rounds, so not the best and has a tiny tear just by the right front lug.......

Bezel action is very nice......not Pelagos smooth, but absolutely on par with my PO45....very positive, no slop, all lines up very nicely...

nice touch - pressing the top button checks the eco-drive level, and moves all the hands out of the way, like the new Casio frogs......

it is a really nice piece, very legible in spite of some what busy dial. - the colours help here, with the white really popping against that blue!

......and what a blue!.....I really like blue on a diver, and the combo of blue dial, white indicies and the black duratect coated titanium case Just kills!

when I Ordered this, I was considering dipping back into the Tuna pool (ALL my seikos are gone now!), with the new handsets, but so glad I went with this!

only time will tell (pun intended), but I just may have a new GAG diver!
























.......now, I have a blue ISO and an orange one, and will give them a try over the weekend.....


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Congrats on your purchase. The bezel is titanium with Duratect DLC to be precise, Diamond Like Carbon, not to be confused with 'ordinary' black ion-plating, and the case is Duratect MRK (gas hardened titanium) + Duratect DLC. For 150,000 yen plus tax they do give you the good stuff on this watch.

The sibling, CC5001-00W with the green dial (140,000 yen plus tax), has a Duratect TIC bezel (titanium carbide coating) and the case is Duratect MRK. For some reason Citizen doesn't apply the MRK gas hardening to rotating diver bezels, that's my theory anyway.

Interesting (to me), usually the premium for DLC is 20,000 yen or 30,000 yen (plus tax), but for this duo it's only 10,000 yen.
Edit: It just dawned on me why the premium is only 10,000 yen, it's because there is no titanium bracelet full of parts that have to be DLC'd.


----------



## Worker

Oh wow, that looks tremendous on that strap Maddog!! What a perfect combo!

Thanks for the info on the bezel action, too. Glad to hear its nice and of course that it lines up well. 

Funny you mention the Tuna. I sold my two 1000m Tunas and was briefly looking at the S23629 as well to add another 300m variant.

I think you made a great choice with this watch. Looks and fit on your wrist couldn't be better.


----------



## jstay

Very nice. Is this the first satellite wave with a screw-down caseback? From what I have seen there's only two avaialble colour schemes -- blue+black and green+silver?


----------



## parv

jstay said:


> [...] From what I have seen there's only two avaialble colour schemes -- blue+black and green+silver?


As part of Jounetsu Collection there is new one *CC5005-68Z* with (pale?) brick-red dial, titanium case & bracelet, & polymer strap ...

 at Citizen Japan;
 at Sakura Watches.


----------



## Maddog1970

On a blue (better fitting) ISO today.......


----------



## Maddog1970

......and yes, red one on the Sakura site.....


----------



## Gato

Hello Maddog, great watch I'm thinking of getting one too.. may I ask which website did you used to buy your blue citizen CC5006-06L??


----------



## Gato

Would anyone be able to recommend a website where to buy the blue citizen CC5006-06L??


----------



## Igorek

Maddog1970 said:


> Landed.....set and on wrist......
> 
> initial thoughts:
> 
> very easy to set, push and hold the bottom button, get GPS....done.
> nice strap, not vented, might be a sweaty one!
> great dial, colours, etc
> duratect coated titanium case is super light
> nice blue
> Ticks all my boxes...some quick pics
> 
> View attachment 15431930
> View attachment 15431931
> View attachment 15431932


What is the size without crowns?


----------



## Maddog1970

Gato said:


> Would anyone be able to recommend a website where to buy the blue citizen CC5006-06L??


sorry, been distracted.....I got mine from Sakura, and Japan Select also has them


----------



## Maddog1970

Igorek said:


> What is the size without crowns?


measured w/o calipers, 42mm without the crowns


----------



## Igorek

Maddog1970 said:


> measured w/o calipers, 42mm without the crowns


Are you sure because the watch looks way too big for 42mm?


----------



## milipili

Hi all,
I'm interested in this watch as I swim pool + sea and like the appearance + the eco drive feature + GPS feature....
But... there is one big BUT!
I asked Citizen if this lovely diving watch needs regular seals replacement and they answered that the seals must be changed every 2-3 years as they ... *gradually deteriorate!!! 
Imagine: an expensive diving watch which seals gradually deteriorate every 2-3 years!*   
More over, what is the use of a watch that never needs a battery replacement if you must open it every 2-3 years for replacing the seals?!

What a magic seals, Citizen!!!...
Do they think they will make lot's of profit selling replacement seals, I don't know?...

I only know I'm not buying an* expensive diving watch that doesn't need a battery replacement but needs seals replacement every 2-3 years!!!*


----------



## CitizenPromaster

All seals gradually deteriorate. The "2-3 years" is to protect themselves against warranty claims. I'm sure it will be fine for much longer than 2-3 years, but if you want guaranteed water resistance at the rated pressure levels, you need to do regular maintenance. That applies to all watches, no matter how expensive.
*"The seals that prevent water from entering the watch will weaken and fail with age. For use in water, water resistant watches should be pressure checked every year. The seals should be replaced at least every two or three years."*
Educate yourself please: Water Resistance - Tips & Information | Watch Repair & Co.

If you only swim with the watch (and don't dive to 50 or 200 meters depth, you probaby won't have any issues even if you never replace the seals.


----------



## milipili

As I already mentioned above: What a magic seals, Citizen! Where did you find them? Changind seals on a diving watch every 2-3 years... do you believe they will help you make lot's of profit?...

BTW I would be pleased if you seriously answer my question: what is the use of a watch that never needs a battery replacement if you must open it every 2-3 years for replacing the seals?!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I hope you are trolling... Best of luck to you.


----------



## milipili

No, I'm not trolling!
Can you please, answer my questions, especially the last one if you know their answers.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

"What is the use of a car that never needs a timing belt replacement if you must open the hood every 2-3 years to replace the engine oil?!"

The Eco-Drive functionality is unrelated to the water resistance. Most Citizens - also those that are not "dive" watches - have a rating of 200m, but as the website I linked to explains, if you actually use your watch in water, you have to do the necessary maintenance, or the water resistance can not be guaranteed. If all you do with your watch is take showers, or an occasional swim, there is no need to replace the seals, but you have to accept the risk yourself. You can't have guaranteed water resistance at the rated depth without regular maintenance.

The benefit of not having to replace the battery is still a benefit even if you open up the watch every 2-3 years to replace the seals. If you have a 30,000 USD automatic diver watch, you might also need a seal replacement more often than maintenance to the automatic movement. So what is the point of having a dive watch with a movement that doesn't need maintenance for 10 years if you need to open it up every 2-3 years to replace the seal? Well it's better to be billed only for a pressure check and/or seal replacement than also being billed for a new battery or movement maintenance.


----------



## milipili

I own a diver BN0151-17L.
In the BN0151-17L user's manual was proudly stated that not changing the battery helps you never need to open the watch and thus never compromising the watch water resistance as set in the factory assembly.
Now it has become:


CitizenPromaster said:


> The benefit of not having to replace the battery is still a benefit even if you open up the watch every 2-3 years to replace the seals.


My feeling is that some "benefits" have become from real (in the good old past) to only virtual nowadays.
In other words - profits chasing is everything that matters...

I guess I'll stay with my old divers watch that doesn't need seals replacement every 2-3 years!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Then your manual was made by the marketing department, not by the legal department. The manual for caliber E168, which is the manual for the BN0151-17L, has the same disclaimer as every Citizen manual:
"Periodical inspections
Your watch needs inspection once in every two or three years for safety and long use. To keep your watch water-resistant, the packing needs to be replaced regularly. Other parts need to be inspected and replaced if necessary. Ask for Citizen geuine parts upon replacement."

Again, these disclaimers are there for warranty/legal reasons. If everyone who bought a Citizen, or even just the people that bought a diver, sent it in for maintenance every 2-3 years, the Citizen Service Centers would not be able to handle the workload, and spare parts would soon run out.

Maybe your point will be better understood in Dive watches


----------



## milipili

CitizenPromaster said:


> "What is the use of a car that never needs a timing belt replacement if you must open the hood every 2-3 years to replace the engine oil?!"


Your example is inadequate as you compare watches to internal combustion engines. If you (really) represent Citizen, you are supposed to know watches well. Engines, obviously, are out of your expertise...
Changing timing belt is expensive job and involves changing not only a tooth belt but several parts that are expensive and require expertise to replace and allign. And it is also a time consuming operation.
Changing engine oil and oil filter is non of the above!

Watches that require frequent visits to service center (becasue every 2-3 years is quite frequently!!!) for replacing the seals make no sense to be praised for not needing battery replacement.
Once the case is open for changing the water seals, how much does replacing the battery cost?

And how much will a Citizen customer save from not replacing the battery but only the seals?

The big inconvenience and expense is going to the service and opening the case itself (every 2-3 years!), not the cost of a battery that is neglectible and is being changed for seconds!

Now do you understand how inadequate is your example with the engine periodical servicing?

Instead of thinking not that smart examples, Citizen should be better working on seals useful live. At least for diver's watches.

But for this Citizen shall 1st respect their customers.

As I said above - everything is profit chasing, money, money, money... 
Respecting customers is not profitable nowadays


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Sigh... I don't represent Citizen or any other watch brand in any way, in fact, cars and car engines ARE my expertise. I was not looking for a perfect analogy, and I am not saying changing a timing belt is as labour intensive or costly as changing a watch battery. The point was that a car needing regular oil changes does not negate the benefit of a long lasting timing belt. Similarly, a watch theoretically needing regular seal replacement does not negate the benefit of a rechargeable battery that doesn't need to be changed. Yes, the labour is more expensive than the battery, but Citizen promotes Eco-Drive not as purely a cost saving measure, but as an environmental measure, saving waste. Sure, these benefits may be VERY small in the big scheme of things, and it may be more about marketing than saving the planet, but however small the benefits are to the individual watch owner, they are not negated by a watch needing a seal replacement to ensure water resistance. If you replace the seal, but don't have to produce a new battery and throw away a used battery, that is one less battery ending in the trash every couple of years, and Citizen sells millions of Eco-Drives, so since the introduction of Eco-Drive in the 90s, billions of batteries did not have to be replaced in Citizen watches.

I agree that whatever marketing text you read that praised the dive watch for not needing battery replacement was full of sh*t, but I did not write that text, and I'm not trying to sell you a dive watch. I am merely pointing out that water resistant watches need regular service, otherwise the manufacturer will not guarantee the water resistance.

Is the benefit of Eco-Drive to the watch owner practically zero if you choose to replace the seal every 2-3 years? Yes, but Citizen did not invent Eco-Drive just for dive watches. It is just their USP, and since they know most people will
A) not use a dive watch for actual diving in water (so that excludes desk diving)
B) ignore the recommended service intervals stated in the manual
the practical benefit for most people remains that you can enjoy your dive watch for 20+ years without ever having it opened up by some careless "watchmaker" who will compromise the factory seal.

Also, having the seal replaced every 2-3 years might cost you more than risking it getting water damage and binning the watch after 10+ years when the warranty is void anway (if it is not an expensive GPS diver, then it might be worth it). However, if you want a guaranteed water resistance with factory warranty because you use your watch intensively for diving, and your life might even depend on it, you will need to follow the factory recommendations, and at that point the benefit of it being Eco-Drive is indeed zero *to the individual watch owner*.


----------



## milipili

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't represent Citizen or any other watch brand





CitizenPromaster said:


> did not write that text, and I'm not trying to sell you a dive watch


You'd better change your logo and/or username or at least introduce the above statements in your signature not to mislead the other forum users.
For the rest: you might want to read my last post again. I tried to be as clear as possible.
Bye!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

milipili said:


> But for this Citizen shall 1st respect their customers.
> 
> As I said above - everything is profit chasing, money, money, money...
> Respecting customers is not profitable nowadays


Of course Citizen wants to make profit, but they don't tell you to replace your seals every 2-3 years to make profit, the local Citizen Service Center is usually not owned by Citizen Japan, so the only "profit" is in the selling of the seal, which is nothing for a company like Citizen. As I said, they tell you to replace your seals *for legal reasons*, so that if a diver dies because he wore a 5 year old or 15 year old unserviced Citizen that became unreadable because of water penetrating the case, the family of that diver or the company that diver worked for can not sue Citizen for a faulty product. Product liability lawsuits are a threat to their profit, they don't care about selling seals and they don't care about keeping the Citizen Service Centers busy.

It is because of the dangers inherent to diving that the article I linked to ends with this paragraph:
"And when diving, using old or outdated equipment could put your life at risk. Professional divers would never do it, and neither should you. You're better off assuming an old watch is no longer water resistant, and only wear it when there's not a risk of damaging it, or worse, endangering yourself."


----------



## CitizenPromaster

milipili said:


> You'd better change your logo and/or username or at least introduce the above statements in your signature not to mislead the other forum users.


I rest my case...


----------



## aafanatic

I believe when pressing the upper right button the small sub dial indicates power reserve and the hands move to current light level reception. Try this in different light sources to find out how quickly each source will charge your watch. (on a scale of 0-6 )


----------



## 6L35

Nice sports watch. I like the blue dial but prefer the not black case.


----------



## Gato

Hello Maddog,
Wanted to ask, if the buttons and crown on the watch are screw down?

Was wondering how it works under water


----------



## Worker

Only the main crown is screw-down.


----------



## journeyforce

Nice

I am planning on getting the green dial model. I like the blue but hate the black PVD

I would be nice if Seiko actually could catch up in regards to making an Astron that was a true diver


----------



## Eric.S

milipili said:


> what is the use of a watch that never needs a battery replacement if you must open it every 2-3 years for replacing the seals?!


It's easy: instead of worrying two things every few years, now you only need to worry about one.

Also I'm not sure you "must" replace seal every few years.


----------



## Miklos86

Maddog1970 said:


> measured w/o calipers, 42mm without the crowns


If its not too much of a bother could you measure it? Citizen EU says its 47mm (they always measure without crown). Awfully big difference. Otherwise a lovely watch.

This place is dangerous. In another forum I wrote I'm done with watches for the time being and yet here I am looking at Citizens...

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Hi Maddog 1970: Is the strap 22mm x 20mm ?
Thanks.


----------



## Sclsdagnd

Miklos86 said:


> If its not too much of a bother could you measure it? Citizen EU says its 47mm (they always measure without crown). Awfully big difference. Otherwise a lovely watch.
> 
> This place is dangerous. In another forum I wrote I'm done with watches for the time being and yet here I am looking at Citizens...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I guess that Citizen EU measurement includes the crown, that's why you see a difference.


----------



## Miklos86

Sclsdagnd said:


> I guess that Citizen EU measurement includes the crown, that's why you see a difference.


Unfortunately I'm not sure about that. Pic from Citizen watch EU, here:






SATELLITE WAVE GPS Diver 200m CC5006-06L – Citizen Watch Europe







www.citizenwatch.eu














Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gato

Well worth it, I got mine =))


----------



## muypaquito

milipili said:


> As I already mentioned above: What a magic seals, Citizen! Where did you find them? Changind seals on a diving watch every 2-3 years... do you believe they will help you make lot's of profit?...
> 
> BTW I would be pleased if you seriously answer my question: what is the use of a watch that never needs a battery replacement if you must open it every 2-3 years for replacing the seals?!


i have yet to know a dive watch that actual divers use underwater for regular times and do not check for its seals and gaskets in a period of 2-3years.

it is common sense that if you use it in its nature (dive) then you actually check it regularly that it is still ok for use (pressure).

using common sense, when you dive with watches then you need to have it regulated periodically. otherwise it will be OK not to open it or maybe have ot reserviced after 10years.


----------



## Igorek

It's now on Citizen US website $1400 for the blue and $1350 for the green. Sucks that it's too big


----------



## Miklos86

Gato said:


> View attachment 15522959
> 
> 
> Well worth it, I got mine =))


Cool photo! That's an Africa Twin, right?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35

I cannot believe that I bought a Safarnie instead of this beauty. Well, half the price is the culprit. Now I have not-buyer's remorse...


----------



## Gato

Miklos86 said:


> Cool photo! That's an Africa Twin, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yes it's an Africa Twin... I find it is easy to read the watch dial while I ride. And also easy to read inside the water =)) 
Highly recommend it


----------



## Gato

6L35 said:


> I cannot believe that I bought a Safarnie instead of this beauty. Well, half the price is the culprit. Now I have not-buyer's remorse...


I saw the safarnie too, it is a cool watch and cheaper too... On the other hand, the blue dial colour in this watch is just awesome... Also it is a much larger watch compared to safarnie, as iit is 47mm and doesnt have a shroud around the bezel.


----------



## umarrajs

Gato said:


> I saw the safarnie too, it is a cool watch and cheaper too... On the other hand, the blue dial colour in this watch is just awesome... Also it is a much larger watch compared to safarnie, as iit is 47mm and doesnt have a shroud around the bezel.


The plastic shroud just killed the safarnie for me


----------



## umarrajs

Like the sporty vibe..........& it's lightweight.........100 gms


----------



## Tiribos

join with Jounetsu
















CC5005-68Z


----------



## 06ultraman

Worker said:


> Just curious if anyone was considering the Citizen CC5006-06L?
> 
> Its on the radar, but was unsure on pulling the trigger quite yet.
> 
> View attachment 15402847


Yes! But they are very proud of it price wise. A satelite diver... great tech. This new marketing they are doing by not putting the latest stuff into stores but making you pay retail from citizen is not fun. I bet they aren't selling many that way. But no more 25%off out the gate.


----------



## Tom V.

Worker said:


> Just curious if anyone was considering the Citizen CC5006-06L?
> 
> Its on the radar, but was unsure on pulling the trigger quite yet.
> 
> View attachment 15402847


I have the non-dive version. Love it! Nice to be accurate all the time. Sometimes I wish I had waited for this version, but I’m good with what I have. It is rated for 200m. Enjoy!

Tom V.


----------



## parv

Tiribos said:


> join with Jounetsu
> View attachment 16172422
> 
> ...
> CC5005-68Z


How would you describe the dial color, brick-red?


----------



## Tiribos

parv said:


> How would you describe the dial color, brick-red?


It's hard to say, it also depends on the light but it should be closer to that 
closer to bordeaux ? than bright red


----------



## parv

Tiribos said:


> It's hard to say, it also depends on the light but it should be closer to that
> closer to bordeaux ? than bright red
> View attachment 16174902


Thanks much, especially for going to the effort to include a palette.


----------

